# Power Query Connecting to SharePoint



## NiccoExcel (Oct 30, 2015)

While trying to connect Power Query to a list in SharePoint I continue to receive the following error:

"We encountered an error while trying to connect to "[SharePoint Site]". Details: "SharePoint: Request failed (404): The remote server returned error: (404) Not Found. (Cannot find resource for the request $metadata.)"

I thought it may have been a problem with my URL, but my boss is using the exact same URL and it works fine. He even sent me a pre-connected Excel document and when I tried to "edit" the source I again received the error. When I went to edit the source I didn't actually change anything. I just opened the dialogue box and then closed it again, but I received the error.

I think it may have something to do with my permissions on SharePoint, but I am not sure. Can someone help me with this please?


----------



## olivierhbh (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello Nicco,

Does it shows something when you try to access this link on your browser?

Else, I also had this kind of issues in my company, but in the end I could make it work by adding "/_vti_bin/listdata.svc" at the end of the Sharepoint site URL, it would show all the datafeeds available. Try to input this URL in Power Query and then select the datafeed you're interested in.

Hope this helps,
Olivier.


----------



## NiccoExcel (Nov 2, 2015)

olivierhbh,

When I copy and paste my link into a browser I am able to access the main SharePoint site. I tried adding the string you suggested and I still wasn't able to connect. I think it has something to do with my corporate permissions or the link between Power Query and SharePoint. I suspect this because my boss is able to connect to the data in SharePoint using the exact same link. I can also connect to this data using Access.

Thanks,


----------



## olivierhbh (Nov 2, 2015)

When you say your boss can connect to the data, is it via PQ as well?

If you're not sure to have reading rights, make sure to have them of course, but if you tell me you can use it through access, that should be fine.

I checked and I see that Access has a different access to Sharepoint, because when I enter the site URL in it, it works, whereas in PQ it doesn't.

Maybe you can try to import an Odata Feed using http://yourSPserver.com/sites/YOURSITE/_vti_bin/listdata.svc.

Else I don't know, but indeed make sure you have read rights.

Olivier.


----------



## NiccoExcel (Nov 2, 2015)

My boss can access the data in PQ as well.

I will check on my reading rights, but I am almost certain I have the necessary rights. I'll need to look into it.

Thanks!


----------

